# strawberry kiwi recipe



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

looking for a good strawberry kiwi mead recipe that someone has experience with. I found some online, but thought i would ask if anyone here had a good recipe.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Here are a million recipes, not really a million but enough to keep you busy the rest of your life.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/

There is a strawberry kiwi recipe 1/2 way down.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 1, 2013)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Here are a million recipes, not really a million but enough to keep you busy the rest of your life.
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/
> 
> There is a strawberry kiwi recipe 1/2 way down.


Hahaha, funny, I'm a Mod on that forum. (same screen name)

Did you wanna try it with fruit? Frozen concentrates?

Are you looking for something that's almost "chewy" in body, or something lighter and more crisp/bright?

More than happy to help..


----------

